# UFC 94 : GSP vs Penn aftermath



## SnowfaLL (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone find it largely AMUSING that the whole storyline and preview shows of this fight, it was Penn talking MAD shit, saying stuff like "Georges is a quitter, he doesnt have the heart, or the talent to keep up with me. I cant wait to see when his corner throws in the towel" and etc, then he gets DOMINATED and PENN's corner threw in the towel!

And of course, like the arrogant idiot Penn is, when he got destroyed, had to make a lame complaint of Vaseline being applied to GSP is the reason he lost the fight?? Please. Alittle Vaseline wont stop GSP's fists smashing your face, BJ.

Im glad that spoiled brat got shut up. 

Opinions?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 1, 2009)

bj is a hot head that is talented but needs to grow up a bit, and i'm not the least bit suprized georgy dominated him. GSP is easily in the top 5 pound for pound fighters in the world.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 1, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> bj is a hot head that is talented but needs to grow up a bit, and i'm not the least bit suprized georgy dominated him. GSP is easily in the top 5 pound for pound fighters in the world.



 He need to do some growing up. I knew GSP was going to win. Amazing fighter!


----------



## aeronaut (Feb 1, 2009)

penn is a sore loser no doubt and whos attitude reflects nothing but that of a little biotch. i have always liked GSP. his attitude and overall outlook on the sport is great. not to mention his fighting skills are probably among the dopest in the sport IMO.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 1, 2009)

Im glad BJ Penn lost, he's really cocky.


----------



## ShredyMcFuntits (Mar 21, 2009)

BJ Penn is the epidemy of a sore loser and deserved every little bit of punishment. He's unprofessional and makes the UFC look like a lazy-mans league when thats not the case at all. BJ's conditioning was pathetic and it showed, George was only starting to lay it on thick in the 4th, his plan was to smother Penn and then ground-and-pound the shit out of him the very last round. Was BJ out of his mind when he challenged GSP? He must've been high!

Prodigy my ass!

Now that BJ has re-established himself as a failure, lookout for the likes of Kenny "the ken flo" Florian in the 155 category. Florian deserves a chance at cracking Penns head open and taking the belt.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 21, 2009)

ShredyMcFuntits said:


> Was BJ out of his mind when he challenged GSP? He must've been high!




um, i'm not sure if you realize this, but thats what fighters do. and just because you dont win them all doesnt mean shit man. 

to me thats one of the things that makes these guys such warriors. taking fights reguardless of weather they think they can win or not and haveing the balls to do it anyway.


----------



## ShredyMcFuntits (Mar 21, 2009)

I admire the fact that he had the so-called "balls" to fight him cause GSP is one scary mofo, but if he had challenged him and shut his mouth it would've been a different story, instead Penn called GSP a "little bitch" and uttered death threats that he couldn't back up, if you haven't seen the UFC All Access special before that fight then watch it, During Penns training sessions he took a break for his "peaking phase". Dana White saw the footage, and phoned him up and told him he'd better have his ass back in the gym. While BJ was living it up on the beach during his "peaking phase" Georgy was training his ass off(but whats new)...

I understand the smack talk was all hype and for promotional purposes, but BJ Penn should've at least made it a fight instead of a one-sided-whomping


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 21, 2009)

^hey, if he wants to be lazy, it only hurts him. and i agree, bj does talk alot of shit.
but i dont know him personally or any of the other fighters, and i'm sure that alot of it can be hype to sell tickets and payperviews too.


fighters are usually headcases anyway man, most normal people dont beat the shit out of each other, so sometimes you have to listen to characters who are, for lack of a better term, Wack


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 21, 2009)

other than being french, GSP is pretty sane.. just saw Off the Record last night with him, he was great as usual. Funny yet smart guy. He should be the image of whats good about the sport, as he is the ultimate professional.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 21, 2009)

What's even sadder is that even after the Nevada State Athletic Commision announced that it will NOT be investigating GSP or his cornermen for BJ's allegations that they cheated by 'applying Vaseline to GSP's shoulders & back in between rounds 1 & 2', Penn & his lawyer are still persuing the matter. 

Penn, Attorney Vow to Fight On

I mean seriously, I can understand him being a little embarrassed losing in such a lopsided manner but he should take the loss like the 'champion' he's supposed to be. You can see what he was 'trying' to do during the fight but when it didn't work, he should have tried a different tactic. Instead, he kept trying to get his legs up on GSP's shoulders and they just kept slipping off and eventually Penn gassed himself and now he's whining like a pre-schooler.

I mean, it's not like he lost his title or anything. He should just accept the fact that he CAN'T hang with the 170's and get back to his own division and just give it a rest.


----------



## labelthief (Apr 2, 2009)

don't you guys know? bj penn has never lost a fight! his opponent either cheated, was on steroids, or BJ was sick or had a bad leg cramp.


----------

